# whats with all the hair questions?



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

shaved or not 
trim or bald
chest hair or not long hair or short



how about nose /ear hair as I get older I find alot more hair in places I never had hair before.

so my question is.......Is nose and ear hair sexy!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

:rofl:

amg.


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

Walter.


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

I have to pluck my hubby's ear hairs...as he won't do it.... Even though he knows I hate them. (the ear hairs)


----------



## I got this (Feb 25, 2013)

I really dig the hair on the top of my big toes. One gander at those sexy toe hairs and want to rape myself


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Not acceptable! Right up there with neck or back hair!*


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Back hair.......
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

I had to start plucking the ex's eyebrows. What a baby


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Dollystanford said:


> I had to start plucking the ex's eyebrows. What a baby


Plucking hurts...tis why I get mine waxed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

But I'm so gentle!


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Dollystanford said:


> But I'm so gentle!


Oh I'm sure you were......:rofl:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Dollystanford said:


> But I'm so gentle!


Here you go Dolly


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

Mr Used To Know said:


> I really dig the hair on the top of my big toes. One gander at those sexy toe hairs and want to rape myself


Ha! ha ha!!

I have a sis-n-law.. that once said, If she ever gets into a coma in the hospital or something... It's my duty to go there & shave her big toes. She doesn't want her hubby to know that she has unsightly hair there!


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

you think I'm jesting don't you, I actually told him I refused to go out until I'd got the stragglers under control


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

drerio said:


> Here you go Dolly


:rofl: That last picture is SO FUNNY...almost lost my red wine.


----------



## *LittleDeer* (Apr 19, 2012)

drerio said:


> Here you go Dolly


That is very sexy. Be still my beating heart. <3


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

drerio said:


> Here you go Dolly


*Now I'd absolutely pay good money to see Dolly get a workout from plucking all of that! In fact, sheep shears might well be the way to go!*


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

My H now goes to proper mens 'Barber' type place, all blokes, no shampooing and Rugby and Boating magazines in the waiting area.

For the first time ever the they trimmed his eyebrow hair and ear hair.
The girly hair salons never did this for him!

As far as nasal hair goes... I nursed old folk when i was younger... I discovered the more nasal/ear hair the less pubic hair.

Just sayin...


----------



## *LittleDeer* (Apr 19, 2012)

waiwera said:


> My H now goes to proper mens 'Barber' type place, all blokes, no shampooing and Rugby and Boating magazines in the waiting area.
> 
> For the first time ever the they trimmed his eyebrow hair and ear hair.
> The girly hair salons never did this for him!
> ...


Eeeew, can't believe I just read that, icky. lol

I'm closing my eyes and thinking about something nice now.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

waiwera said:


> My H now goes to proper mens 'Barber' type place, all blokes, no shampooing and Rugby and Boating magazines in the waiting area.
> 
> For the first time ever the they trimmed his eyebrow hair and ear hair.
> The girly hair salons never did this for him!
> ...


what?

as my nose and ear hair get thicker my pubes will start falling out?

I guess no hair will be better than gray pubes.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

chillymorn said:


> what?
> 
> as my nose and ear hair get thicker my pubes will start falling out?
> 
> I guess no hair will be better than gray pubes.


These are not pretty pictures to be painting in our minds...:rofl:


----------



## jaydee (Jan 21, 2013)

nose and ear hair...YUK..NOT ALLOWED
chest...yes please.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

drerio said:


> Here you go Dolly


Drerio....did you take these pictures at your last family reunion? :rofl:....kidding....

Seriously....doesn't the last man look like someone from an Austin Powers movie. Does he know that scissors have been invented?


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

"Heywood leads the league in most offensive categories, including nose hair. When this guy sneezes, he looks like a party favor. "

-Harry Doyle


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

chillymorn said:


> what?
> 
> as my nose and ear hair get thicker my pubes will start falling out?
> 
> I guess no hair will be better than gray pubes.


There's usually a few grey hairs left... about 12 if i recall correctly.

LOL... I was about 15-16 when I started nurse aiding on weekends at an old folks home (wanted to be a nurse when i left school).

Within a few weeks I was assisting in bathing/showering the residents and I was shocked! Shocked I tell you... when I saw all those (almost) hairless folks.... no-one had told me about THAT!

OR maybe it was a rest home for ex porn stars and strippers and I'm completely wrong


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

My H is dead sexy!!!!

View attachment 2521


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Or even this!*


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

Someone brought up toe hair:


----------

